# [SOLVED] Desktop screen viewed in mirror image



## micotom

Our desktop screen was viewed completely in mirror image including the texts and icons. We don't know how to fix it.please advise


----------



## barkerb23

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

please provide a picture, and the graphics driver you are currently using


----------



## barkerb23

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

1 Open the "Control Panel" on your computer. To do this, click the "Start" button in the bottom left-hand corner of your computer. Then select "Control Panel."
2 Open "Windows Mobility Center" from your control panel by clicking "Mobile PC." Click on "Windows Mobility Center" from this menu.
3 Click "Connect Display" from the "External Display" field.
4 Choose "Mirrored" from the "New Display Detected" dialog box. Click "OK" to save the changes. Your desktop monitor will now mirror

Please UNCHECK mirror, or choose default

ALSO, please click run, and paste this

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Display\Screen Resolution

Under orientation, please choose landscape


----------



## micotom

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

This is the picture


----------



## barkerb23

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

ahahaha just press CTRL+down arrow key on your pc


----------



## micotom

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

It does not work.. The text are written in mirror image as well


----------



## barkerb23

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

yes you flipped the screen somehow using the hotkey, i meant CTRL+ALT+Down or CTRL+ALT+UP


----------



## micotom

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

Hot keys seems not functioning. Nothing happened when i did it


----------



## barkerb23

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

Right click the desktop..go to graphics options them rotation.
h


----------



## micotom

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

Sorry but nothing happened.


----------



## micotom

*Re: Desktop screen viewed in mirror image*

It's okay now.. We just unplug everything for 10 minutes before we turned the computer on... Thank you very much.. We will recommend this site to our friends. You're heaven sent to others. Thank you for your patientce and dedication...thank you...


----------

